# Emerging Cicada



## jriepe

This first image is of the cicada as the shedding of the old shell has just begun







Here he/she is coming out of the shell






After coming out of old shell he/she is letting the warm sun dry itself out so it can fly away





Jerry


----------



## ishafizan

awesome!


----------



## ChefCanon

#2 is such an interesting and unique shot. Love them.


----------



## davesnothere11

Very nice!
#2 is my favorite.


----------



## orionmystery

Great series....love watching emergence. Haven't found any though lately.


----------



## jriepe

Thanks all for commenting.  I've seen them in the process of shedding their skin a few times but didn't see any this past summer season.  Saw many Cicadas but didn't catch any in this stage.

Jerry


----------



## Joel_W

Just an outstanding set of pictures.


----------



## jriepe

Joel_W said:


> Just an outstanding set of pictures.



Thanks Joel.  It's much appreciated.  I have gotten into the practice during the summer months of keeping my camera ready and not too far away whenever I'm doing yard work.

Jerry


----------

